# Chicken First Aid Kit Sent to Spain?



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello Chicken Farmers!

I am on a military deployment here in Spain for 3-4 years.
I have 2 roosters and 8 hens in a chicken coop I built myself.

Although their are vets here chickens do not seem to be their expertise. 

Can anyone send me a first aid kit to to me in Spain. I can pay via paypall or whatever need be.

Items requested:

1) A legit first aid kit for humans (with lots of gauze)
2) Medical Nitrile gloves...
3) Neosporine

Basic common medications for chickens
-dewormers 
-lice powder 
ext.. ext...

Items will be sent to a military FPO AE address ...so it would just be USPS.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chicken First Aid kits vary from owner to owner. Some folks dont even have one. Some folks go all out and have everything under the sun...and sometimes most products expire from non use over time. 
The problem with shipping products; particularly chemicals, antibiotics, wormers and other parasite products is that they must be declared on a customs form before entering a foreign country, in this case Spain, and will be subject for inspection and/or confiscation of said products by spanish customs officials. Antibiotics, livestock chemicals, and parasiticides are strictly controlled in Europe, including Spain. 
Since the EU is all one happy family, it might be possible to order products from the UK, but I'm not sure. In this instance it would be wormers such as flubenvet poultry wormer or panacur equine paste. I dont know what they use in the UK for external parasites, probably ivermectin which in my opinion is worthless as some external parasites are showing resistance to the product as well as internal parasites.
Also, U.S. postal officials and other U.S. mailing services normally have 'restriction lists' of products that cant be shipped overseas that are banned by that particular government.
I know this because I was a military customs inspector when I was in the Navy.
This is your best bet and this is what I would do if I were you. Go to the Navy Exchange and ask someone in customer service if you can special order what you need regarding antiparasitics and and other chemicals. They know the customs process and probably can get what you need. It'll take some effort on your part. But first of all, I would stock up on products that I KNOW that I could purchase at the Navy Exchange; neosporin, gauze, betadine or iodine, duct tape, q-tips, scissors, saline solution, masks and whatever else you think you'll need.


----------



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Chicken First Aid kits vary from owner to owner. Some folks dont even have one. Some folks go all out and have everything under the sun...and sometimes most products expire from non use over time.
> The problem with shipping products; particularly chemicals, antibiotics, wormers and other parasite products is that they must be declared on a customs form before entering a foreign country, in this case Spain, and will be subject for inspection and/or confiscation of said products by spanish customs officials. Antibiotics, livestock chemicals, and parasiticides are strictly controlled in Europe, including Spain.
> Since the EU is all one happy family, it might be possible to order products from the UK, but I'm not sure. In this instance it would be wormers such as flubenvet poultry wormer or panacur equine paste. I dont know what they use in the UK for external parasites, probably ivermectin which in my opinion is worthless as some external parasites are showing resistance to the product as well as internal parasites.
> Also, U.S. postal officials and other U.S. mailing services normally have 'restriction lists' of products that cant be shipped overseas that are banned by that particular government.
> ...


Helpfull as always mate: whats your name?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jim.................
Had to add the dots or it wouldnt show up lol.
BTW: What's your rate? I was MAC.


----------



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Jim.................
> Had to add the dots or it wouldnt show up lol.
> BTW: What's your rate? I was MAC.


Hi Jim. Thanks for all the insight. I am a GM2. up for e6 for 3 times now. Hopefully this time.. =)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you get Amazon there? Most of my chicken first aid has been from drug stores and online animal medical supply. Maybe Casportpony will stop by. She usually has plenty of sources for stuff. Sometimes you have to buy things made for livestock, pigeons, parrots, or falcons (?). Sometimes even fish. The UK is just as chicken crazed as we are.


----------



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Can you get Amazon there? Most of my chicken first aid has been from drug stores and online animal medical supply. Maybe Casportpony will stop by. She usually has plenty of sources for stuff. Sometimes you have to buy things made for livestock, pigeons, parrots, or falcons (?). Sometimes even fish. The UK is just as chicken crazed as we are.


Yes, amazon is very common out here.
WHo is casportpony?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Castportpony is Kathy and she's another "specialist" is whatever ails a chicken an how to treat it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Castportpony is Kathy and she's another "specialist" is whatever ails a chicken an how to treat it.


Aside from being a good person, she is like a walking reference book.

I buy everything on Amazon. I hardly ever go to the store anymore.


----------

